# Gold plated Japense-built Raleigh Superbe slideshow, dannyg1



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

When Dannyg1 asked me about my old Raleigh Superbe, I went looking for some pictures. I found a pretty good slide show. I wanted to cry while I watched it. The Raleigh Superbe was my first really good bike and my first purchase when I got a full time permanent job after graduating from The Ohio State University in 1981. It was quite an upgrade from the Schwinn Continental that I road for many thousands of miles in high school and college. Like an idiot, I sold it for $125 in 1994. I didn't want to mess with the sew-ups, the gearing was too high, and I was stupid, stupid, stupid. 

http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Wayne-Bingham/Raleigh-Superbe/slideshow.html

http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Wayne-Bingham/Raleigh-Superbe/


----------



## graw (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, that is sharp! :thumbsup: 

$125? :mad2:


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

graw said:


> Wow, that is sharp! :thumbsup:
> 
> $125? :mad2:


1994 was probably the low point for selling a bike like this. Back then if you walked into a bike shop there were virtually no road bikes—everything was Mountain. On top of that if the shifters didn’t click the bike didn’t sell.. It was before the retro-revival, and there was no Ebay or Craigslist. I sold that beautiful road bike, cashed in a gold krugerrand and bought (gasp, gasp) a Trek hybrid.. The (gasp gasp) Trek hybrid did get me back into riding more regularly.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*(gasp gasp) Trek?*

Nothing wrong with a Trek. At least you're back riding. I, for one, proudly admit that at one time or another I rode a Huffy. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Nothing wrong with a Trek. At least you're back riding. I, for one, proudly admit that at one time or another I rode a Huffy. You gotta start somewhere.



The old Trek 720 Multitrack was a very good hybrid--nice tig welded chromoly frame (built in USA if that matters), no silly front fork shocks, cantilever brakes. I'm glad I bought it. I put drop bars on it and made it into a decent touring bike.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

holy crap that bike is blinging! i would love to have that in my size for 125... that would be a super sweeeett project..... 

if its anything also i had a huffy.. and a mongoose.... but wow.. that bike is sick... i would try to locate another one just because...


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

*Cool bike and other stuff*



Reynolds531 said:


> 1994 was probably the low point for selling a bike like this. Back then if you walked into a bike shop there were virtually no road bikes—everything was Mountain. On top of that if the shifters didn’t click the bike didn’t sell..



I sold my first race bike, a 1985 Trek 560 for $100 in the late 90's. I would pay many times that to have it back.

Climbing on the soap box now.

And about those stupid Sometimes It Shifts bikes. I have an Ultegra 10 speed drive train on my CX bike. My 6 speed Camp Super Record with Simplex shifters equipped bike is soooooooo much nicer.

I know many people would argue against this, but I think mountain bikes distroyed the bike industry/culture in this country. In Texas during the mid 80's bike racing was huge. There where great bike shops that supported real cycling. I raced every weekend from February until the end of October. When mountain bikes showed up any fat bastard could buy a bike and that's what too many bike shops went for. Turns out fat bastards don't ride bikes, that just buy cheap junk that they park in the basement. Screwed cycling for the rest of us.

Climbing off soap box.

Cool looking bike.

Cam


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice looking ride!
I liked the fluted seat posts in the day. 

Jumping onto 93561rider's soap box...I recall those days. My buddies talked me into buying one.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

caps bikes in new west BC has one of those hanging on the wall, its a 50th anniversary gift to the shop


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

That's a sweet looking bike. Wouldn't mind having it myself.


----------



## doowde (Aug 27, 2007)

by chance did you get it at the shop on Lane and High? Or Como Bike Shop? Antrim Lake was sweet for time trialing before they closed it to bikes.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

doowde said:


> by chance did you get it at the shop on Lane and High? Or Como Bike Shop? Antrim Lake was sweet for time trialing before they closed it to bikes.



I bought it at Cross Country Ski and Cycle at Chittenden and High. I used to ride it around Antrim Lake frequently. I once rolled a poorly glued tire off the rim taking a hard corner at Antrim Lake. Man. I hit the ground fast. Also back then, once you crossed the Scioto River it was all quiet country roads out to Plain City or West Jefferson.


----------



## doowde (Aug 27, 2007)

Forgot about CC Ski and Cycle. Campus used to be sweet. Now its all chotched out. I used to ride those bike trails nearly every day in high school. I'd also ride north to get into the country. Powell used to be country-someone had a pet turkey that would always chase us on seldom seen rd. Now its mega chotched out up there too. Just to get to country roads from Columbus anymore you practically need to drive to get to a starting point. Or do a century and get about 25 miles of country roads if you're lucky. Did you participate in the local races by chance? Plain City/Granville/Hoover?

A bunch of my friends used to work at Como, that was our hang out spot. He's got the old school yellow and black illuminated Raleigh clock and a custom 753/True Temper/prestige Franklin Frame. Those were some nice frames.....

I still remember campus bike shop on high street had a full super record lotus (columbus SLX I think)on sale for $595. And the original (and by far best ever) cannondale black lightning (suberbe pro cha-ching)for $650. Now its bike source or trek I think.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for those photos! I've been trying to get a closer look at that bike for over two years and it's elusive prey, to put it mildly.

I don't want to make you feel any worse but..... it turns out that these Raleigh Superbe's were Raleighs 100th anniversary bikes and there were only 100 made (in 1987 by the way. All went to Raleighs top retailers). They came with a commemorative plate, a certificate, a calander and some other doodads; they're beyond rare and I suppose because they're Japan made and so scarce, almost unknown. I've heard of four and only have ever seen photos of yours and one other (and those photos were pretty terrible. Yours are pretty great!). I'd say given the scarcity of this, $125 is tortuously below value.

Sorry and yet, still jealous,
Danny



Reynolds531 said:


> When Dannyg1 asked me about my old Raleigh Superbe, I went looking for some pictures. I found a pretty good slide show. I wanted to cry while I watched it. The Raleigh Superbe was my first really good bike and my first purchase when I got a full time permanent job after graduating from The Ohio State University in 1981. It was quite an upgrade from the Schwinn Continental that I road for many thousands of miles in high school and college. Like an idiot, I sold it for $125 in 1994. I didn't want to mess with the sew-ups, the gearing was too high, and I was stupid, stupid, stupid.
> 
> http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Wayne-Bingham/Raleigh-Superbe/slideshow.html
> 
> http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Wayne-Bingham/Raleigh-Superbe/


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

dannyg1 said:


> Thanks for those photos! I've been trying to get a closer look at that bike for over two years and it's elusive prey, to put it mildly.
> 
> I don't want to make you feel any worse but..... it turns out that these Raleigh Superbe's were Raleighs 100th anniversary bikes and there were only 100 made (in 1987 by the way. All went to Raleighs top retailers). They came with a commemorative plate, a certificate, a calander and some other doodads; they're beyond rare and I suppose because they're Japan made and so scarce, almost unknown. I've heard of four and only have ever seen photos of yours and one other (and those photos were pretty terrible. Yours are pretty great!). I'd say given the scarcity of this, $125 is tortuously below value.
> 
> ...


to clarify, those are not pictures of my bike and were not taken by me. My bike was ust like the one pictured, except a size or two bigger and it had the original brown cable housings and gum hoods. My bike could not have been made in 1987. I graduated in the Summer of 1981 and bought the bike in the Fall. It was my only bike for 10 years, many great miles and memories.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

doowde said:


> Did you participate in the local races by chance? Plain City/Granville/Hoover?
> (.


I didn't race. I rode with the columbus AYH "A" group pretty frequently, and rode solo from Campus area through UA then across the Scioto and up North or out West. Those would be suicide rides now with all the traffic.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just found this by happenstance (wasn't even looking for it). It seems that Raleigh had a different Superbe gold plated model released in 79: 

http://www.ece.ubc.ca/~gillies/raleigh/Raleigh_79_Larger/79_01_pro_superbe.jpg

I wonder what these commemmorated?

Danny





Reynolds531 said:


> to clarify, those are not pictures of my bike and were not taken by me. My bike was ust like the one pictured, except a size or two bigger and it had the original brown cable housings and gum hoods. My bike could not have been made in 1987. I graduated in the Summer of 1981 and bought the bike in the Fall. It was my only bike for 10 years, many great miles and memories.


----------



## Summit (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow--thanks for the pix, everyone. They make me want to cry--I've been looking for photographs and information about that bike for a long time. I even traded a few e-mails with Sheldon Brown a couple years ago. He'd heard about it, but never seen one.

I had one of those gold Raleigh Superbe's, bought in probably 1980 or 1981. A bike shop in North Carolina or somewhere had burned, and I bought the bike, unscathed, from a fire sale. It was a marvel--gorgeous, and fast! I eventually rebuilt the wheels with new rims on the original hubs, because I was tired of riding tubular tires. I loved that bike! Then, one early morning, it was stolen, along with a mountain bike, off the roof of my car in New York City. I was heartbroken then, but as the years have gone by, I've missed it more and more.

All that remains of mine is the original front hub, from the wheel that was inside the car when the bike was taken off the roof.

Thanks for the memories!

--Summit

PS--if anyone comes across one of those with a mismatched front wheel, please drop me a line!


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Summit said:


> Wow--thanks for the pix, everyone. They make me want to cry--I've been looking for photographs and information about that bike for a long time. I even traded a few e-mails with Sheldon Brown a couple years ago. He'd heard about it, but never seen one.
> 
> I had one of those gold Raleigh Superbe's, bought in probably 1980 or 1981. A bike shop in North Carolina or somewhere had burned, and I bought the bike, unscathed, from a fire sale. It was a marvel--gorgeous, and fast! I eventually rebuilt the wheels with new rims on the original hubs, because I was tired of riding tubular tires. I loved that bike! Then, one early morning, it was stolen, along with a mountain bike, off the roof of my car in New York City. I was heartbroken then, but as the years have gone by, I've missed it more and more.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. On several occasions a car would pull up next to me, roll down their window, and tell me it was the prettiest bike they'd ever seen. Now if a car pulls up next to me and rolls down the window, they'll probably cuss me out for being on the road.


----------



## Summit (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, times have changed, haven't they?

I'm amazed at the emotional effect that these photographs have on me--like seeing a long-lost friend. I had no pictures of my gold Superbe, and haven't been able to find any until now. It's been over twenty years since the bike was stolen--around 1985. Looking at these pictures brings back vivid memories. Interestingly, I had replaced the original brown cables with red cables like those on the bike in the pictures. I thought they looked great! Mine still had the original gum-rubber hoods, and I think the bar tape was white, although I know I had red tape on it at some point. I'm glad to see that the bike in these pictures has a Superbe front hub--otherwise I couldn't help but be suspicious!

--Summit


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

sold a 56cm to a friend for $150 in 1992-- not sure if he he rides it much these days

bought it from some bike shop in Winters, California.

the 531SL ( not champion #1) was too light for my then 175lb----
--If I had the Champion #1 I would have kept it I am sure
anything over 30mph was a bit scary as the front would dance all over the place
but when on the flats in the mid 20's it was very smooth.

kept the tubular wheels --the hubs are spin forever..-- also kept the gold Modolo brakes and levers...


----------

